# 85 Pro Performer



## undercover_poe (Dec 31, 2020)

Barn find In original paint no less!! Can I live???





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (May 8, 2021)

The completed build. I hope you like it. Let’s hear it for original paint!!


----------



## undercover_poe (Oct 17, 2021)

Hey yo. Check it. What chall think?


----------



## JDPerformer (Nov 1, 2021)

Love it! Love the color combo! The only thing I'd add is the Gyro, gotta have a gyro on a pro performer... Or you could sell it to me lol


----------



## undercover_poe (Dec 4, 2021)

Made some changes like installed these blazing bars and stem


----------



## undercover_poe (Dec 5, 2021)

NOS Tuff Neck seat post. Look at that color match!!


----------

